# Any books on making wardrobes?



## DigitalM (15 Aug 2020)

Need wardrobes. Ideally, I don't want to go out and buy ikea stuff. 

Anyone know of or recommend any books that cover wardrobes? Not 100% sure of style yet so would consider and be interested in almost any replies!


----------



## marcros (15 Aug 2020)

are you thinking of built ins, or free standing?

If built ins, have a look at Peter Millard's YouTube channel which covers all of the steps. There was a really good thread on here somewhere which took you through an entire build by Peter.

Of free standing, Steve Maskery's WIP here and YouTube (Workshop Essentials) takes you through the steps. 

So, I can't suggest books, but these resources should help.


----------



## DigitalM (15 Aug 2020)

Resources such as these every bit as good as books. Many thanks!


----------



## DigitalM (15 Aug 2020)

marcros said:


> are you thinking of built ins, or free standing?



I'm going to be looking at everything I can before even making a decision like that! I'm RIGHT at beginning.


----------



## Blackswanwood (15 Aug 2020)

Woodarchivist.com may be worth a look if you are after plans and articles.

Failing that you could copy this ... it’s the Worlds longest wardrobe and belonged to the Nizam in Hydrabad. My daughters still wouldn’t have enough room for all their shoes!


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 Aug 2020)

Don't forget to Like! It matters!


----------



## doctor Bob (15 Aug 2020)

Who is that hottie in the braces, fine looking fella?


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 Aug 2020)

Oh get away with you


----------



## Cheshirechappie (16 Aug 2020)

'The Technique of Furniture Making' by Ernest Joyce covers wardrobes. There's only about a page and a half, but there's much useful detail in those pages. The book is well worth having for anyone considering making almost any type or style of furniture. It's been around for decades, so finding a second hand copy at a reasonable price should be fairly straighforward. The later editions were revised by Alan Peters - might be worth looking for a copy of one of those.


----------



## Droogs (16 Aug 2020)

CC that is all you need after all, Cadburys only have a glass and a half and look how well they've done


----------



## Doug71 (16 Aug 2020)

The Ikea wardrobe system is actually quite good quality and value, I have seen a few people use them as the back of their wardrobe and make their own doors or use them as the internals for their built ins.

If you are looking at built ins there is quite a good youtube channel by Freebird interiors, he gives a lot of detail on how he does things.


----------



## thetyreman (16 Aug 2020)

there's a couple of pages in 'illustrated cabinetmaking' by bill hylton that might be useful, it's a useful book, it shows loads of types of furniture including 2 wardrobes, cabinets and even covers bed making, one of my favourites, I think @AndyT recommended it a while back.


----------



## DigitalM (16 Aug 2020)

Steve Maskery said:


> Don't forget to Like! It matters!




Subscribed! Really informative. Thanks Steve. I haven't got through the whole series but I think much of it is achievable with my skill and toolset if I'm careful. Thx again.


----------



## Deadeye (17 Aug 2020)

DigitalM said:


> Subscribed! Really informative. Thanks Steve. I haven't got through the whole series but I think much of it is achievable with my skill and toolset if I'm careful. Thx again.


 Sadly, for me, toolset is easier than skillset


----------

